

Flickable.js - Zepto plugin for touch gestures - huskyr
https://github.com/tomlongo/Flickable.js

======
huskyr
Was pretty impressed by the performance of this plugin on iOS 5. Works really
well in Safari and takes away the pain of writing all gesture code yourself.

Not to be confused with this unrelated plugin that was featured on HN seven
months ago: <https://github.com/arnemart/Flickable>

